# Project: If an Ibanez DSY RG550 & RG1527 Had a Baby...



## Webmaestro (Aug 15, 2015)

*Project Overview*

I've always wanted a 7-string version of a DSY Ibanez RG550... right down to the maple fretboard. It's a project I've been dragging ass on for several years now as I've slowly accumulated the parts I need.

Ben Eller's RFR 7-string project not only got me inspired, it obliterated my last 2 roadblocks: where to get a neck made, and what paint to use.

Now that those mysteries are solved, this project is once again under way... and dare I say could possibly be completed this year. I'll use this thread to document the build (which will be done primarily by Atomic Guitar Works here in Phoenix, AZ).

*Design Philosophy*

Now, in general, my philosophy is to stay reasonably true to the aesthetic of the early RG550's. This means sticking with some of the main trappings... such as pickguard, maple fretboard, old style knobs, etc. If I deviate too far from that philosophy, then it sorta ceases to be an "RG550" and is instead just a heavily modded Ibanez.

HOWEVER, that said, I'm still making a few "enhancements" and exceptions here and there. Obviously, this'll have an Edge Pro. It'll also have 2 humbuckers. There will also be a few other neat surprises for you, which will be revealed with this story...


----------



## Webmaestro (Aug 15, 2015)

*Acquiring a Body*

Quite some time ago (about 4 years ago, I think), I got a steal of a deal on a 2007 RG1527 body. I snatched it off the 'bay as the platform for my RG550 project. I've always loved the older 1527's (which is why I own two, not including this one).

I don't mind the big hole where the volume knob used to be because, this being an "RG550"... it'll have a pickguard over that area.












*Accumulating the Parts*

Most of these were bought new from Ibanezrules, some stuff may have been bought off the 'bay.


----------



## Webmaestro (Aug 15, 2015)

*Neck: Update #1*

Next item on the agenda was to get in touch with Eric Bauer--who I learned about thanks to Ben Eller's project--about making the neck.

While talking to Eric about specs, I mentioned that my '07 RG1527 necks have my all-time favorite 7-string profile. He was like "Well, if you don't mind sending one, I can make a reasonably accurate copy of it." Right on. So, the specs for the neck will be:


Dimensions: modeled after an '07 RG1527 neck

3pc maple / bubinga (idea came from the DCM100 neck)

Maple fretboard

Standard dot inlays

Huge frets

Scallop frets 20 - 24

Tru Oil finish

Unfinished headstock (since it'll be painted Desert Sun Yellow soon)

About 3 weeks after sending him my neck, these update pics came in:











(the green dot neck on the left belongs to another customer)


----------



## Webmaestro (Aug 15, 2015)

*Neck: Update #2*

A couple weeks after that last batch of pics, this beauty came in...


----------



## Webmaestro (Aug 15, 2015)

*Neck: Update #3*

About a month went by after the previous pics. Eric got pretty busy and whatnot with his primary business (he does custom woodworking in addition to luthiery). However, it was worth the wait, because these updates came in:

The neck on the right is the RG1527 reference neck I sent him:











Closeup of the scalloping...






I received these photos last weekend, with Eric letting me know he still has to do some final shaping of the headstock and heel, then finish everything off with TruOil and drill for all hardware.

This is where the project currently stands. I'll post more updates once they come in.


----------



## blckrnblckt (Aug 16, 2015)

Is it too late to change the hardware to all black? One of the aesthetic things I really love about my rg550 is the all black on yellow, including the trem and the nut. Sounds like a good idea though. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Millul (Aug 16, 2015)

So much win in this thread...!!!


----------



## knet370 (Aug 16, 2015)

blckrnblckt said:


> Is it too late to change the hardware to all black? One of the aesthetic things I really love about my rg550 is the all black on yellow, including the trem and the nut. Sounds like a good idea though. Can't wait to see the final product.



if im not mistaken, the edge pro didn't come with a very black/ deep black color. only cosmo black i believe. whats he got is the blackest he could get on the edge pro. unless he switches to ofr 7.


----------



## Webmaestro (Aug 16, 2015)

blckrnblckt said:


> Is it too late to change the hardware to all black? One of the aesthetic things I really love about my rg550 is the all black on yellow, including the trem and the nut. Sounds like a good idea though. Can't wait to see the final product.



You're correct sir, and I'm right there with you. I also prefer the flat black hardware of those early RG550's (not to mention, the Original Edge). So, this is an aesthetic that has really been giving me some grief.

That said, here are my options. What would you guys do?

1. *Easy: Just stick with the Edge Pro 7 in cosmo.* I already have all the parts, hardware etc., and it's what the body was routed for so it'll drop right in.

2. *Hard: Install flat black Edge Lo Pro 7.* I actually have one of these, in mint condition, that I nabbed of the 'bay super cheap. However, this would require filling and re-drilling the trem stud holes, and possibly some routing of the cavity. I'm just not sure I want to put the guitar through that (though Atomic Guitars is more than capable). Additionally, top-mount, flat black 48mm locking nuts are damn near impossible to find.

3. *Hardest: Install flat black Original Edge.* In addition to all the issues listed in #2 above, I'm not sure if flat black OE's even exist. If they do, they'll be nearly impossible to find in decent condition.

4. *Another Option: Install a non-Ibanez trem.* This isn't going to happen (personal preference).


----------



## aesthyrian (Aug 16, 2015)

#2! You already have the trem, and the body is going to be repainted anyway so any routing shouldn't be noticeable.

Plus, this is already going to be a one of a kind guitar. Why stop at the bridge? Go all the way!


----------



## cardinal (Aug 16, 2015)

I think the Lo Pro 7 and Edge Pro 7 have the same stud spacing? It's the Edge Zero that's different. But a Lo Pro 7 route is BIGGER than the Edge Pro 7 route, so you would have to rework the cavity.


----------



## Webmaestro (Aug 16, 2015)

cardinal said:


> I think the Lo Pro 7 and Edge Pro 7 have the same stud spacing? It's the Edge Zero that's different. But a Lo Pro 7 route is BIGGER than the Edge Pro 7 route, so you would have to rework the cavity.



I'm going to put the trem studs in the body today and see how the LP-7 fits... both for stud spacing and the cavity. I'm really liking the idea of having an LP-7 in there.

Any ideas on where I could find a flat black locking nut in decent shape? If anyone has an extra they're willing to sell, let me know.

Another option is that I just keep the Cosmo locking nut. Might not be too conspicuous by itself.


----------



## weirdoku (Aug 16, 2015)

This is all so sweet. How much did that neck set you back? I really want a maple fretboard neck to go with my surfgreen rg7620 body with a surfgreen headstock. Looking foward to the finished thing!


----------



## aesthyrian (Aug 16, 2015)

Would this work? It's 48mm, but not flat black. I've never seen a flat black nut, personally.


----------



## Webmaestro (Aug 16, 2015)

*Comparison Photos: Edge Pro 7 vs Lo-Pro Edge 7*

Okay, so I got both trems out and did some side-by-side comparisons to get an idea of just how different they are.

Best I can tell, the trem stud spacing SEEMS to be the same, but it's hard to tell for sure. If it's not, then it's only different by a very small amount.

First thing I did was a bunch of side-by-side comparisons:






Finally, I dropped the LP7 into the cavity with the studs installed. It's hard to tell from this pic, but the trem is actually sitting on TOP of the cavity. It's so tight, it wouldn't even go down into the cavity--not with the trem studs installed. This gives me an idea of how extensive the routing will need to be, if I decide to go this direction:


----------



## Webmaestro (Aug 16, 2015)

aesthyrian said:


> Would this work? It's 48mm, but not flat black. I've never seen a flat black nut, personally.



Maybe. My only concern would be the radius of the nut. These guitars have what is roughly a 17" fretboard radius. I don't think non-Ibanez nuts really go beyond 16", so I'm not sure how that would affect things.


----------



## djohns74 (Aug 17, 2015)

Webmaestro said:


> Maybe. My only concern would be the radius of the nut. These guitars have what is roughly a 17" fretboard radius. I don't think non-Ibanez nuts really go beyond 16", so I'm not sure how that would affect things.


1" of radius is utterly negligible, you'd never notice it even knowing to look for it. It basically means that your middle string would sit fractionally higher than it would with a 17" nut. And by fractionally, I mean something in the range of a tenth of a millimeter or so.

And I'd recommend the AllParts nut. It's cheap, black, top-mounted and 16". I've used them and they're solid.

https://www.allparts.com/BP-0147-003-7-String-Locking-Guitar-Nut_p_926.html


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice project, I have something similar going on now; bought a 7620, had the fretboard replaced by a maple one, slap a pickguard on it and refinish (not in one of the original RG550 colours though). Soon to be posted here.


----------



## Webmaestro (Aug 17, 2015)

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Nice project, I have something similar going on now; bought a 7620, had the fretboard replaced by a maple one, slap a pickguard on it and refinish (not in one of the original RG550 colours though). Soon to be posted here.



That sounds cool! Can't wait to see it. I had contemplated doing a non-550 color as well, but figured I'd live out my teenage fantasy of finally having a DSY guitar.


----------



## knet370 (Aug 18, 2015)

stick with the edge pro man. its also a great bridge anyway if setup properly.  just wanna see this awesome project get finished asap! \m/


----------



## knet370 (Aug 18, 2015)

djohns74 said:


> 1" of radius is utterly negligible, you'd never notice it even knowing to look for it. It basically means that your middle string would sit fractionally higher than it would with a 17" nut. And by fractionally, I mean something in the range of a tenth of a millimeter or so.
> 
> And I'd recommend the AllParts nut. It's cheap, black, top-mounted and 16". I've used them and they're solid.
> 
> https://www.allparts.com/BP-0147-003-7-String-Locking-Guitar-Nut_p_926.html



+1 i also used this before and fits right.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Aug 18, 2015)

Webmaestro said:


> That sounds cool! Can't wait to see it. I had contemplated doing a non-550 color as well, but figured I'd live out my teenage fantasy of finally having a DSY guitar.



I was looking to do a fluorescent dayglo paint as well, but my luthier actually advised to not do it, because these paints start fading quite fast. Im going for a similar look to this:


----------



## Webmaestro (Aug 18, 2015)

weirdoku said:


> This is all so sweet. How much did that neck set you back? I really want a maple fretboard neck to go with my surfgreen rg7620 body with a surfgreen headstock. Looking foward to the finished thing!



Eric quoted me "about $350" after seeing all the specs. However, that was just a ballpark, and he did not ask for a deposit up-front. So, I'll let you know what the actual total is after he finishes and sends me the invoice.


----------



## Webmaestro (Aug 18, 2015)

ZeroS1gnol said:


> I was looking to do a fluorescent dayglo paint as well, but my luthier actually advised to not do it, because these paints start fading quite fast. Im going for a similar look to this:



Atomic Guitars said something similar when I reviewed this project with them. I'm kinda set on the DayGlo Saturn Yellow... based on Ben Eller's recommendation, but they suggested a fluorescent from House of Kolor instead. I think they cited rapid color fading in addition to the extra work necessary (since the DayGlo stuff has to have a white undercoating).


----------



## Webmaestro (Aug 18, 2015)

After a lot of thought + research, I've decided I am going to stick with the cosmo hardware and Edge Pro 7 for this project. That was my original plan, I have all the parts, and am already well down that road. Not to mention I also really like the EP7.

If I ever do another similar project, I'll instead use a 7620 as the platform.


----------



## skeels (Aug 18, 2015)

skeels likes this


----------



## beyondcosmos (Aug 18, 2015)

Webmaestro said:


> After a lot of thought + research, I've decided I am going to stick with the cosmo hardware and Edge Pro 7 for this project. That was my original plan, I have all the parts, and am already well down that road. Not to mention I also really like the EP7.
> 
> If I ever do another similar project, I'll instead use a 7620 as the platform.



This was what I was thinking you should do having read through all of this. I like both trems as well, and in the end, it's whichever one is most compatible with the body.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Aug 19, 2015)

Webmaestro said:


> After a lot of thought + research, I've decided I am going to stick with the cosmo hardware and Edge Pro 7 for this project. That was my original plan, I have all the parts, and am already well down that road. Not to mention I also really like the EP7.



It might not be very true to the RG550 vibe to use something else than a lo pro or edge trem, but it'll still be super awesome...The desert yellow JEMs had cosmo hardware, so it'll look fine.

I do have some concerns about the pickguard, should you want to get one from Nate Perle. Those are designed for 7620s, not 1527s, so might possibly not fit the neck and/or pickup routes. He does have a digital template on ebay which you can download and print to try.


----------



## Webmaestro (Aug 19, 2015)

ZeroS1gnol said:


> I do have some concerns about the pickguard, should you want to get one from Nate Perle. Those are designed for 7620s, not 1527s, so might possibly not fit the neck and/or pickup routes. He does have a digital template on ebay which you can download and print to try.



I'll have Atomic Guitars custom make the pickguard, for those very reasons. I've spent a lot of time looking at Nate's pickguards, and none are quite what I want... not to mention they're all made for 7620's with LPE7's.


----------



## Webmaestro (Sep 13, 2015)

Just got an update from Eric about the neck. He said he's about 99% done, so hopefully I'll have some new pics to post soon.


----------



## Webmaestro (Oct 26, 2015)

So, yeah... over a month ago I received the above-mentioned email. I'm not losing hope--just anxious to get this project complete.

Considering the neck was "99% done" on Sept 13th (see above), I'm hoping I hear something before we hit November... something along the lines of "I'm done, here are some pics, and I'll be shipping it to you within the next few days."

This waiting is killing me.


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 8, 2015)

Well, here's the real dilemma with waiting so long:

I've had so much time to think, that I'm now beginning to change my mind on what I want this project to be. In other words, something OTHER than a DSY RG550. Complete opposite, in fact.

There's always been a part of me that loves the stealthed-out, matte black look. I love the matte finish on the Jake Bowen models... and the RG's that Tony MacAlpine plays.

Dammit, this waiting is messing with my head...

Sorry, I'll stop bumping this post with my inner struggles. Hopefully my next update will be about having an actual, finished neck in my hands or, at least have pics of such.


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 12, 2015)

Inquiry email sent on 11/8 is still, as of yet, unanswered.

Memories of my LiveWire Guitars debacle are starting to creep into my mind...


----------



## aesthyrian (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh man, I really hope you get a response and even more hope you get your completed neck soon.


----------



## benny (Nov 12, 2015)

I've been closely watching your thread and this would be 90% of what I've been contemplating doing. I keep waiting on updates from you to decide if I should go through with it 

I hope the neck problem is just communication issues for whatever reason he can come up with! 



aesthyrian said:


> Oh man, I really hope you get a response and even more hope you get your completed neck soon.



Plus his own neck that he sent in to the guy


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 12, 2015)

benny said:


> I've been closely watching your thread and this would be 90% of what I've been contemplating doing. I keep waiting on updates from you to decide if I should go through with it
> 
> I hope the neck problem is just communication issues for whatever reason he can come up with!
> 
> Plus his own neck that he sent in to the guy



Right. I'm not out any $$, but the neck I sent him is actually more precious to me... and impossible to replace.


----------



## ASoC (Nov 12, 2015)

Man this sucks. Have you considered reaching out to Ben and asking him what his experience was like? I'd imagine this must be unusual if Ben recommended him.

Edit: It seems like, once again, Nate Perle is the only reliable guy in the US doing Ibby necks and bodies.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 13, 2015)

That stinks man. Hope it all works out. 

I've personally lost interest in doing projects like this because of these issues. When I was putting my Strat 7 together, I needed some help and used only people with sterling recommendations. Even the best of them were extremely unreliable, and that's being charitable. I don't know why it's so hard to find someone honest and careful to do this type of work. I told them all that cost was no object and they still mucked it up.


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 13, 2015)

cardinal said:


> That stinks man. Hope it all works out.
> 
> I've personally lost interest in doing projects like this because of these issues. When I was putting my Strat 7 together, I needed some help and used only people with sterling recommendations. Even the best of them were extremely unreliable, and that's being charitable. I don't know why it's so hard to find someone honest and careful to do this type of work. I told them all that cost was no object and they still mucked it up.



EXACTLY how I feel. After this project, I'm done. No more guitar-related projects like this. I've had nothing but bad experiences with luthiers *who all came highly recommended*.

EDIT: Just emailed Eric and told him that he doesn't have to finish the neck (it's 99% done anyway). I'll pay him for work completed + shipping, and I can have my local builder finish the neck as part of the larger project. Hoping to god this gets a response.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 13, 2015)

Only thing I'd do now is swap out the zinc sustain block for a brass one.


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 13, 2015)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Only thing I'd do now is swap out the zinc sustain block for a brass one.



Don't those limit the trem travel a bit?


----------



## ASoC (Nov 13, 2015)

Webmaestro said:


> Don't those limit the trem travel a bit?



Maybe, but you gotta do it for the TOANZ!!!


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 13, 2015)

ASoC said:


> Man this sucks. Have you considered reaching out to Ben and asking him what his experience was like? I'd imagine this must be unusual if Ben recommended him.
> 
> Edit: It seems like, once again, Nate Perle is the only reliable guy in the US doing Ibby necks and bodies.



I don't want to bother Ben with this--it's not his problem.


----------



## charlessalvacion (Nov 24, 2015)

djohns74 said:


> 1" of radius is utterly negligible, you'd never notice it even knowing to look for it. It basically means that your middle string would sit fractionally higher than it would with a 17" nut. And by fractionally, I mean something in the range of a tenth of a millimeter or so.
> 
> And I'd recommend the AllParts nut. It's cheap, black, top-mounted and 16". I've used them and they're solid.
> 
> https://www.allparts.com/BP-0147-003-7-String-Locking-Guitar-Nut_p_926.html



Hello sir.

Would this work on a RG1527 neck?

Thats the guitar I have now & the nut is a bit worn out. Thanks!

CHARLES


----------



## charlessalvacion (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh & btw, any updates on the custom neck you ordered?

Hope you get it soon.


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 26, 2015)

charlessalvacion said:


> Oh & btw, any updates on the custom neck you ordered?
> 
> Hope you get it soon.



I can't comment on the AllParts nut--I've never used one.

No reply to my 2 emails yet. 

I'm trying to stay positive, but I'm still traumatized by losing a guitar + $650 to LiveWire guitars. I fear history is about to repeat itself.


----------



## Webmaestro (Dec 4, 2016)

Still no response from Eric Bauer (and I've sent 2 more emails since my last update). He seems to be completely ignoring everything I send.

So, I think it's safe to say...

1. My neck has been stolen
2. This project is kaput

So now I have a perfectly good RG1527 body setting here, neckless, along with all the other parts I need for this project. But, I'm dead in the water.

Until another used RG1527 neck pops up somewhere, this project won't happen.

For those who'll recommend legal action: I've checked into it. The time/money involved to pursue this legally (in small claims court) would far exceed the value of the neck. Not to mention, I don't have the time in my schedule to do all the paperwork, travel, etc.


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 4, 2016)

Just ridiculous. That piece of crap should at least give you your original neck back that you sent to him. 

It's scary that people can do such things and sleep just fine. Sorry man, I hope something good can come out of this.


----------



## Webmaestro (Dec 4, 2016)

aesthyrian said:


> Just ridiculous. That piece of crap should at least give you your original neck back that you sent to him.
> 
> It's scary that people can do such things and sleep just fine. Sorry man, I hope something good can come out of this.



That's all I've asked him for. I've even offered to pay for shipping.

At this point, I could care less about the duplicate neck. I just want my original, near-mint RG1527 neck back.


----------



## Dooky (Dec 5, 2016)

Geez, I was pumped to see this project come together. Sucks that Eric has turned out to be so unreliable and a s#it bloke. Hope he at least sends your 1527 neck back.


----------



## pondman (Dec 5, 2016)

Crazy situation considering it was practically finished. The only excuse he could have is death or alien abduction.


----------



## Webmaestro (Dec 5, 2016)

pondman said:


> Crazy situation considering it was practically finished. The only excuse he could have is death or alien abduction.



Well, honestly, that could very well be the case. Crazy crap happens to people, so I suppose there's a chance he's dead or sustained some kind of debilitating brain injury. Whatever it is, it would have to be pretty serious to prevent all communication with current customers.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jan 11, 2017)

UPDATE:

Just got off the phone with Atomic Guitars about constructing a neck. Unfortunately, for legal reasons they're not willing to "copy" the Ibanez headstock shape, nor put an Ibanez logo on it. Totally down for making a custom neck, but it can't have a trademarked shape or logo.

So, that's a no-go for me. I really want this to look, sound, and smell like an Ibanez guitar, wiht an Ibanez headstock and logo.

So, I'll continue to wait for a used 1527 neck to pop up for sale somewhere. Could be a long, long wait.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 12, 2017)

Could they do a blank paddle headstock?


----------



## Webmaestro (Jan 12, 2017)

Pikka Bird said:


> Could they do a blank paddle headstock?



Well, I'm sure they would, but I don't have the resources to take just a neck w/paddle headstock and have someone else cut it into an Ibanez shape. I definitely don't have the skill, time, or equipment to do it myself, or I totally would.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 15, 2017)

Stinks man. Give Brian Howard a call: http://www.brianhowardguitars.com

I don't know if he'll do the headstock, but worth asking. Brians worked on maybe 4 or 5 of my guitars/basses and does a good job and is both honest and reliable. I think he'll build a neck from scratch for you. His fretwork is unreal.


----------



## Webmaestro (Feb 28, 2017)

Update:

I FOUND A NECK!!

A friend was selling an RG1527, and I managed to swing a deal with him that involved him selling me JUST the neck. So, as soon as that baby arrives (praying it survives shipping), I can get this project rolling again.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Feb 28, 2017)

Congrats, dude!


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 28, 2017)

Bummer about the necks man 

Seems non-delivery and stealing parts is a common theme among guitar builders. Shame they're all so dodgy, I've never seen a profession with so many crooks. 

Hopefully you get this project finished because it will be awesome! A seven string RG550 or RG560 would be amazing, and I wish they would make one.


----------



## pondman (Feb 28, 2017)

Webmaestro said:


> Update:
> 
> I FOUND A NECK!!
> 
> A friend was selling an RG1527, and I managed to swing a deal with him that involved him selling me JUST the neck. So, as soon as that baby arrives (praying it survives shipping), I can get this project rolling again.



Excellent


----------



## nistley (Feb 28, 2017)

Webmaestro said:


> Well, honestly, that could very well be the case. Crazy crap happens to people, so I suppose there's a chance he's dead or sustained some kind of debilitating brain injury. Whatever it is, it would have to be pretty serious to prevent all communication with current customers.



Can you share any info about the guy? Is he showing other signs of life, on social media or? The act of not even sending original neck back is unacceptable. If it was me, I'd be digging, calling, and emailing anyone I could find close to the guy. Regardless, whether he broke it, or got hit by a bus.


----------



## Webmaestro (Feb 28, 2017)

EDIT: Nevermind. Moving on...


----------



## nistley (Feb 28, 2017)

Webmaestro said:


> So, I've moved on. I've bought another neck, and now I'm going to get this project back underway.



I see, my bad. It's a cool idea, looking forward to *good* updates


----------



## Webmaestro (Feb 28, 2017)

nistley said:


> I see, my bad. It's a cool idea, looking forward to *good* updates



Don't worry, you didn't say anything wrong. I've just already been down that dark, twisty road, and have moved on


----------



## Webmaestro (Mar 10, 2017)

*UPDATE:* Kind of a boring one, but an update nonetheless. Headstock decal just arrived...







Just wish I could go about getting these in a slightly more "legit" way 

USPS says my neck is slated for delivery today, but it's still not here. So, I imagine it'll arrive tomorrow.


----------

